# cajun injector smoker



## sotex81 (Jun 20, 2012)

any one own or have used the cajun injector (worlds best chicken cooker) 3 in 1 smoker it looks really great with two real thermometer and some good vents the metal is a bit thin and since its three pieces might not seal good its $120.00 here in texas thinking of getting this or a ECB.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 20, 2012)

I demo'd this unit and liked it. I am writing a full review which will be up in the next week. Over all for the price I think it is a nice unit that can be used for multiple purposes. It will just take some time to get use to just like all pits.


----------



## sotex81 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks i am really thinking of making this my first real smoker might go out and pick it up on Friday


----------



## smokeasaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

I just picked up this cooker and it is excellent!! Academy has it on sale right now for 99.00. In fact, I just ordered two more. My brother is getting one and I am stashing one for down the road.

I do not work for Bruce Foods but I am so excited over this product, I want to spread the word!!

I am doing a -4- day cook using the different options this cooker provides.

Here is a good video to see it in action:



I originally bought this smoker for my brother who has a bad arm and has to be careful because some day his arm doesn't have alot of strength in it. We got him a Kingsford barrel grill with a hinged lid but he wants to get into smoking...sounds good to me!!

Again safety is an issue and since this unit has -3- sections it was a no brainer. After the first cook yesterday which was beef ribs....good challenge on a new pit!!!, I told him he aint getting this smoker that he will have to wait for another one to be delivered!!

i thought I would never see the day that something under 100.00 bucks that is called a smoker,roaster,grill could actually work well. This unit does!!! It is really well thought out. it has nice fit and finish. Small footprint. Holds more than enough grub for a family of four.

If you know anyone that needs a smoker/grill and they don't want the big investment...steer em over to this cooker...they will thank you for it and maybe share some of the excellent grub that comes off of it!!


----------



## smokeasaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are some center cut back ribs we did yesterday in the Cajun Injector Smoker. Not very beefy but very moist and tender....


----------



## dwrek (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone have feedback on how the chickens do cooked from the hangers vs traditional method with the water pan?


----------



## cajunsmeauxker (Dec 29, 2012)

Newbie here.  Been trolling for quite a while but decided to finally start participating.

Thought my first post should be aimed at helping my fellow smeauxkers.  So here it is - this smoker is $68.88 at Academy right now.  Been that price for a couple of weeks.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s..._10051_413956_-1__?Ntt=cajun+injector&Ntk=All


----------

